# HTML-Tabelle in Mysql-Datenbank einbinden



## KDWockel (1. Juli 2004)

Hi, möchte eine Suchfunktion für meine Website einrichten und hierzu verschiedene HTML-Tabellen (z.B. http://www.personalraete.de/oed-box/HTMFILES.HTM) in meine Mysql-Datenbank bei Strato AG einbinden. Vielleicht auch mit Hilfe von PhpMyAdmin. Hier kann ich zwar die Tabellen als Text-Tabellen einbinden. Es fehlen dann aber die direkten Verlinkungen.
Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand mal ein paar Tipps geben könnte, wie ich das Problem beheben kann

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## teppi (1. Juli 2004)

Mh ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht genau was du meinst, aber die einfachste  Möglichkeit aus MySQL Daten HTML Code zu erstellen ist wohl bis dato die Scriptsprache PHP .. Dazu müsstest du dich aber erst einmal in diese Sprache ein wenig einarbeiten ..


----------



## KDWockel (1. Juli 2004)

Da bin ich wohl falsch verstanden worden. Ich möchte die einzelnen Datensätze AUS einer HTML-Tabelle in die Strato-Datenbank Mysql einbinden und eine Ergebnisliste - möglichst wieder im HTML-Format  - präsentiert bekommen. Diese Ergebnisliste müßte so beschaffen sein,  dass wenn ich mit der Maus auf die Dateibzeichnung klicke, ich direkt auf die entsprechende HTML-Seite komme. 

Meine unten angeführte suchen.php stellt mir zwar wie gewünscht eine Ergebnisliste zusammen, jedoch ohne Verlinkuingen <a HREF=http://........>.
Dieses Ergebnis kommt aber auch nur dann zustande, wenn ich vorher meine HTML-Tabelle als csv-Tabelle mit Hilfe von PhPMyadmin in die Mysql-Datenbank eingebunden habe.

Wer kann mich auf den richtigen Weg führen.

Gruss
Klaus


suchen.php:

<HTML>
<HEAD><TITLE>Abfrage</TITLE></HEAD>
<BODY>
<H3>Suchergebnis</H3>
<HR>
<?php
$link = mysql_connect("rdbms.strato.de","Uxxxxxx","xxxxxxxx"); 
mysql_select_db("Dxxxxx");
$anfrage="SELECT * FROM TEST" LIKE '%{.GLOBALS["suchen"]}%';
$ergebnis=mysql_query($anfrage) or die
("Fehlermeldung=".mysql_error());
echo mysql_num_rows($ergebnis)." Datens&auml;tze<P> ";
echo "<TABLE border='1' width='70%'>";
for ($i=0; $i<mysql_num_fields($ergebnis);$i++)
{ echo "<TH>" .mysql_field_name($ergebnis,$i)."</TH>"; };
while ($zeile=mysql_fetch_row($ergebnis))
  { echo "<TR align='center'>" ;
 for ($i=0;$i<mysql_num_fields($ergebnis);$i++)
   { echo "<TD>".$zeile[$i]."</TD>"; };
echo "</TR>"; };
echo "</TABLE>";
mysql_free_result($ergebnis); mysql_close($link);
?> 
<HR>
<A href="suchen.html">Abfrage</A><BR>
<A href="start.html">Startseite</A>
</BODY></HTML> AUS


----------



## vop (2. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, hast du bereits alle Daten AUS einer externen-HTML-Tabelle in die MySql-Datenbank eingelesen und möchtest nun diese wieder auslesen und in eine HTML-Tabellenform bringen.
Dabei möchtest Du, dass einer der Werte wie ein Link arbeitet?


Wenn ja, dann solltest Du die Spalte in deiner Tabelle, die den Link beinhaltet 
( z.B. 'http://www.sonstwo.de') in das HTML-Tag für den Link eintragen.

<a href="HIER DEN WERT DER SPALTE ">......

vop

Hilft Dir das weiter?


----------



## KDWockel (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo, die Daten AUS sind zwar aus einer externen-HTML-Tabelle in die MySql-Datenbank eingelesen. Da dies aber eine csv-Tabelle ist, sind natürlich auch die Verlinkungen weg. Da es für die einzelnen Datensätze unterschiedliche Verlinkungen gibt, weiss ich auch wie es realisiert werden kann, mit einem vorgeschlagenen Zusatz im Datenfeld zu dem Ergebnis zu kommen.


----------



## KDWockel (3. August 2004)

*Noch eine fehlerhafte Zeile*

Hallo, wer kann helfen?

Die unterstrichene Zeile enthält zwei Fehler. Der Link ist bis "http://www.personalraete.de/save" ok. Danach soll er den Link aus der 4. Spalte übernehmen und als weiteres die Dateibezeichnung der Spalte 1. Ausserdem beginnt der Link erst ab dem zweiten Datensatz. Der Fehler ist zu ersehen auf http://www.personalraete.de und im Suchfeld einen normalen Begriff, z. B. "abfindung" eingeben.


Hier der Script:

$anfrage="SELECT * FROM htmfiles WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files470 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files471 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files472 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files473 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files010 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files031 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files100 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files130 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files135 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files136 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files137 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files138 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files139 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'
UNION ALL
SELECT * FROM files150 WHERE text LIKE '%$suchen%'";
$ergebnis=mysql_query($anfrage) or die
("Fehlermeldung=".mysql_error());
echo mysql_num_rows($ergebnis)." Datens&auml;tze<P> ";
echo "<TABLE border='1' width='70%'>";
for ($i=0; $i<mysql_num_fields($ergebnis);$i++)
{ echo "<TH>" .mysql_field_name($ergebnis,$i)."</TH>"; };
if ($Link) { echo "<TH>Link</TH>"; };
while ($zeile=mysql_fetch_row($ergebnis))
  { echo "<TR align='center'>" ;
 for ($i=0;$i<mysql_num_fields($ergebnis);$i++)
   { echo "<TD>".$zeile[$i]."</TD>"; };
echo "<TR><a 

href='http://www.personalraete.de/save/%.$link.%/%.$datei.%'border='0'></TR>"; 
_______________________________________________________________


echo "</TR>"; };
echo "</TABLE>";
mysql_free_result($ergebnis); mysql_close($link);
?> 
<HR>
<A href="suchen.html">Abfrage</A><BR>
<A href="start.html">Startseite</A>
</BODY></HTML>


----------



## larsmcom (3. August 2004)

Du kannst deine Tabellen aber auch in (wenn vorhanden) Access einbinden. Diese dann über einen ODBC Treiber in die Datenbank von deinem Provider laden. Dann eine kleine PHP Abfrage schreiben mit gewünschter Suchfunktion und fertig ist der Bart.

So wäre es eigentlich am einfachsten.
Dann wäre ein externes Programm wie zb. MySql Front besser als phpmyadmin.

Wenn du weitere Fragen dazu hast. Kann ich gerne helfen.


----------

